# teach dog to spit out garbage?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Um, training a very very good drop it is one way. Get this really solid in increasing more tempting circumstances. Bring really high value treats out on walks. Or something higher value, like a ball.

Chicken bones/dead animals are pretty tempting though. I used to live downtown and someone consistently left chicken bones where the dogs would use the bathroom and it was such a pain. You become vigilant and learn the difference between regular "oh there's something interesting" sniffing and "I MUST get to whatever that is" sniffing. Any time Piper is that interested in something, it's usually something I don't want her getting into so then she recalled right away to me.

Because cooked bones/dead stuff are hazardous, if there's no drop right after I command, I immediately remove it. Gross as it is, better than a vet visit.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It can be done but it's easier to teach a dog not to pick things up in the first place. It takes time, patients and repetition. With puppies I do what I can to discourage it, watch them closely and 'no no' when they pick stuff up. It would be wise to set up a controlled situation with garbage, chicken bones, etc. set out and then teach the pup to walk by them. 
Once a pup gets a little older and understands "leave it", "no no", "stop"....... I will give the command and a low nick with the e-collar. I do the same in the field when a dog wants to roll in crap.

Treats are not the answer. Even if they were you wouldn't like carrying treats disgusting enough to be of higher value than the dead animals and crap puppies like.

A pup should learn "leave it" or whatever command you use at an early age in the house. Most pups have a real fetish for shoes. Carrying them around and usually chewing them up. When a pup picks up your shoe tell him 'no no' or 'leave it' in a calm voice and put the shoe back where it was. You will have to repeat this many times and be a little more stern when you can see he understands but picks it up anyway. I also mix in retrieves with a toy, carrying stuff isn't naughty for a retriever. They just have to be taught what to carry. Teaching things like this to a pup will build the foundation for more advanced training.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Agree - teach leave it.

Keep on leash until you know for sure you can control her off leash. You don't need an ecollar for that - these dogs are usually pretty good unless they've learned to hawk something down and quite honestly you are better off seeing things before they do and getting them on leash and up close until you get past.


----------



## Brian de Llorente (Jan 9, 2021)

What worked for me was teaching a good leave it command in house and then combining it with a clea-cut light tug on the leash while on walks. Off-leash is a whole other story, however, which I've "solved" by only going off-leash in areas that tend to have fewer temptations.


----------

